# Trinkgeld ?



## Aremetis (6. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Handwerker Kollegen,

(und hoffentlich auch liebe Kunden)


ich möchte hier gerne mal für einen Denkanstoss sorgen, denn in letzter Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Spieler geiziger werden und manche sogar scheinbar gar nicht mehr nachdenken.
Da es im Grunde für alle Crafting-Berufe gilt, auch im "Allgemeine Dikussionen (Berufe: WoW)".
Es geht mir um das leidige Thema von Trinkgeld und ich möchte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir Handwerker sicherlich nicht habgierig sind, aber Geld verdient man in der Regel eher mit den Farmberufen als mit Craftingberufen. Und Trinkgeld ist bei der Dienstleistung des Herstellen von Items für Kunden dann die einzige Einnahmequelle, denn - ich weiss nicht wie es auf anderen Servern ist - aber meistens bringt der Kunde die Materialien ja mit und hat diese dann bei irgendwem oder im AH zuvor gekauft. Ich möchte nicht undankbar klingen oder gar die lieben Kunden beschimpfen, aber


Liebe Kunden (und die entsprechenden Spieler am Monitor),

ihr erwartet von Eurem Schneider, Lederer, Schmied etc. Eures Vertrauens - ach im Grunde haben nur wenige von Euch sowas - sondern geht zu dem erstbesten den ihr findet.... egal..... ihr erwartet, dass wir immer alle Rezepte können, damit wir Euch dann die gerade angesagtesten Items herstellen können. Die Mats kauft ihr dann dafür im AH oder sonst wo - gebt richtig Kohle dafür aus, aber geht's ans Trinkgeld sind Eure Taschen auf einmal zugenäht.

Ich möchte Euch mal ein paar Zahlen zum nachdenken geben.

*Gamaschen des gewobenen Todes

*Benötigte Materialien : 10 x *Zaubertuch*, 10x *Schwarztuch*, 8x *urtümliches Saronit* 
die Preise für diese Materialien unterscheiden sich sicherlich von Server zu Server, aber ich nehme einfach mal jene, die auf meinem Server derzeit üblich sind.

10 x *Zaubertuch * à 110 Gold / Stck. = 1100 Gold
10 x *Schwarztuch* à 95 Gold / Stck. *=* 950 Gold
8 x *urtümliches Saronit* à 1800 Gold / Stck. = 14.400 Gold

macht zusammen also 16.450 Gold reine Mats-Kosten für dieses schmucke Beinkleid für die zaubernde Zunft. Da seit ihr schnell dabei und holt Euch die Mats, aber was bietet ihr uns als TG an? Ich durfte mir heute unglaubliche 20 g anbieten lassen. Ich höre schon die Unkenrufe "was kostet dich das denn auch an Zeit?" "Was erwartest Du?"

Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir uns dieses Rezept auch für 1x *urtümliches Saronit* holen mussten, also im Grunde 1800 Golde dafür bezahlt haben und somit nach Eurer Meinung also 90 !!!! mal für jemanden die Hose herstellen müssen, damit wir zumindest endlich die Kosten für das Rezept raushaben - möchte ich noch einen anderen Denkansatz mal anregen.

Woher kennt ihr den Begriff Trinkgeld? Die meisten werden diesen Begriff doch am ehesten aus einem Restaurant kennen. (Kneipe, Friseur etc)

Wieviel Trinkgeld gibt man denn normalerweise so der Kellnerin / dem Kellner in einem Restaurant? (natürlich wenn alles ok war)

0,12 % ? also nicht mal 1% ??? 

Wiki - Trinkgeld 	da steht sowas von "im deutschsprachigen Raum eingebürgert, etwa 5 bis 10 % des Gesamtbetrages als Trinkgeld zu geben" und "In den Vereinigten Staaten, In den Vereinigten Staaten, wo das Trinkgeld Teil des Gehaltes der Bediensteten ist, gelten 15 bis 20 % als angemessen."

Wir sind in Deutschland - aber im Grunde wie oben schon beschrieben - ist das TG die einzige Einnahmequelle für Craftingberufe - also vergleichbar mit "wo das Trinkgeld Teil des Gehaltes" - und nicht nur ein Teil, sondern that's it.

Aber wir wollen ja nicht ausverschämt sein und nehmen mal nur 10% als Grundlage.

10% von 16.450 Gold = 1.645 Gold !!!! 	Ja, kein Handwerker würde das aber haben wollen - also braucht ihr nicht gleich zu flamen. Es soll aber einfach mal vor Augen halten, wie absurd 20g TG sind, wenn ihr bereits 16.450 Gold für die Mats ausgegeben habt. Und gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das Rezept, dass wir für Euch natürlich können sollen auch eben mal locker 1.800 Gold gekostet hat. (und von den Kosten für das skillen des Berufes mal ganz zu schweigen)

Wenn also ein Handwerker für so ein Item 400G TG haben will, schreit nicht gleich "Wucher" "Spinner" etc, sondern haltet Euch mal vor Augen, dass 400g nicht mal 2,5% der Materialkosten sind.

Gefällt Euch das nicht, dann gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten für Euch:

A) ihr lernt selbst den Beruf (zB des Schneiders) und kauft Euch das Rezept selbst für 1800 Gold

 ihr hofft, dass ein Schneider die fertige Hose ins AH stellt und kauft das fertige Produkt (bei uns auf dem Server kosten die og Hose - wenn sie denn mal im AH ist - ca. 20k) und zahlt dann eben eine Differenz von 3550 Gold !!

C) ihr verzichtet auf die Hose (auch wenn sie BiS für manche Klassen ist)


Also wundert Euch nicht, wenn die lieben Handwerker irgendwann es Leid sind sich von Euch als "Halsabschneider" etc anpöpeln zu lassen und nur noch für's AH produzieren.


Wie gesagt.... ich bin kein Handwerker der wirklich 10% oder sogar noch mehr haben will, aber 2-3% finde ich absolut nicht unangemessen und das hat nichts mit "Wucher", "Halsabschneider" zu tun, denn selbst dann müssen wir immer noch 4-5 mal die Hose für jemanden herstellen und haben dann erst die Kosten für das Rezept raus und noch nichts !! verdient.

Vielen Dank für das Verständnis.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

ein kleine Handwerker


----------



## Dark_Lady (6. März 2010)

keiner zwingt dich bzw die anderen doch, die rezepte zu holen, bzw Gold dafür auszugeben...

Tschengeld ist ne freiwillige Sache und liegt im ermessen des Kunden - passt dir das nicht, kannste entweder mit dem Kunden verhandeln oder machst es eben nicht - fertig ist die Sache.
Alternativ direkt deine preisvorstellungen fürs Herstellen mit posten, dann werden sich auch nur die melden, die bereit sind, z.B,. 100g noch dazu auszugeben. 

bzw - deine rechnung hinkt estwas - wenn ich die Mats für die Stoofe farme und mir die dann von nem Schneider herstellen lasse, kosten mich die Stoffe im besten Fall nix, sonst auch nur das taschengeld - krieg die also unter Unständen für 100g - urtümliches saronit kann ich mir glaube über marken auch selber farmen - ergo würde mich die Hose an Mat-Kosten evtl 100-300Gold kosten - also gibts dementsprechend auch weniger TG, weil die hauptarbeit hätte ich dann ja selber gehabt - du müsstest nur noch fertig schneidern.


----------



## Aremetis (7. März 2010)

Taschengeld bekommt man, wenn man für Mutti den Müll rausbringt oder im Garten den Rasen mäht.

Stimmt niemand zwingt mich ein Rezept zu kaufen - denke auch das Beste wird's sein, dass Handwerker sich nur noch selbst die Sachen herstellen oder sie im AH verkaufen. Ist es das was Du willst?

Die Mats für die Stoffe selber farmen und dann von nem Schneider herstellen lassen? Soso, und der bzw die Schneider (da Du ja mit einem Timer ja nicht weit kommst) verbraten bei Dir ihren Timer for free?
Und auch wenn man für 23 Frostmarken für 1 urtümlichen Saronit umtauschen kann, so sind es dann 8 x 23 Frostmarken = 184 Frostmarken die Du brauchst. Und auch wenn Du es farmst, behält das Saronit ja seinen Gegenwert.

Denke für Dich ist es echt das Beste, wenn Du alle Berufe selbst lernst und Dir die Rezepte selbst kaufst oder weiterhin in dem Glauben bleibst, dass TG Taschengeld ist. :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (7. März 2010)

Das Thema ist so alt wie das Crafting in WoW selbst und genauso ausgelutscht.


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. März 2010)

Ob Taschengeld oder Trinkgold - beides kommt im Spiel auf's gleiche raus...

Und jap - wenn man in ner guten Gilde ist, bzw diverse bezieungen ingame hat, bekommt man unter Umständen CD's auch mal für umsonst - nicht alle sind so Goldgeil, wie du es zu sein scheinst. 

Darüberhinaus BIN ich mit meinen Chars grösstenteils selbstversoger...


----------



## KARUxx (7. März 2010)

Bei mir war es so... wenn sich jemand höflich gemeldet hat und sich benommen hat.... bekommt TG.

Wer nicht bekommt nix.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_Das Thema ist schon so alt, aber ich sage es auch hier nochmal es ist jeden selbst überlassen ein Trinkgeld zu zahlen ich persönlich verlange nie eins aber meistens bekomme ich zwischen 10 und 50 Gold und das reicht mir auch vollkommen man sollte einfach nicht so viel erwarten ansonsten wird man enttäuscht _


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2010)

Ich verlange nie Trinkgeld und kriege eigentlich immer was. Von 0-200g war da schon alles dabei... Und selbst wenn ich 300g kriegen würde, da müsst ich auch erst 5x irgendwas bauen bis sich das Rezept gelohnt hat. Das kriegt man eigentlich in den seltensten Fällen hin. Und trotzdem hab ich mir alle ICC-Rezepte geholt. Aus einem einfachen Grund: Weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Lederverarbeitung macht man eh nicht mehr soviel Kohle wie früher, da uns leider so lustige Spezialfähigkeiten mit CD fehlen wie sie z.b. die Bergbauer oder Alchis haben.

Dafür mach ich mittlerweile mit Engineering relativ viel Kohle. Früher war das ja nur n netter Moneysink.


----------



## ibbi (7. März 2010)

mh
dann informier deine kunden davor das du gern 493g tg hättest für die paar sekunden wo du dich in ne grp inven lässt. das handelsfenster öffnest und auf herstellen klickst....
ich find das total unverschähmt was du erwartest oO genauso wie juwis früher pro gem 30g+ tg haben wollten


und normalerweise findet derjenige in nullkommernix ein anderen lederer ders gerne für 50g macht


----------



## Aremetis (7. März 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> mh
> dann informier deine kunden davor das du gern 493g tg hättest für die paar sekunden wo du dich in ne grp inven lässt. das handelsfenster öffnest und auf herstellen klickst....
> ich find das total unverschähmt was du erwartest oO genauso wie juwis früher pro gem 30g+ tg haben wollten
> 
> ...



Genau wie Du schon sagst "für die paar sekunden wo du dich in ne grp inven lässt. das handelsfenster öffnest und auf herstellen klickst..." - Du denkst es geht hier um einen Lohn für die Zeit des tatsächlichen herstellens. Und woher kommen Lederer, Schneiderei, Schmiedekunst etc 450? Und das Rezept ist auch einfach vom Himmel gefallen?

Ich will gar nicht 493g TG - es geht mir darum, dass die Spieler mal nachdenken und eben nicht so wie Du gerade eben davon ausgehen, dass man nur die paar sekunden Zeit damit bezahlt.

Nochmals - wer von Euch gibt denn in einem Restaurant oder beim Friseur (oder oder oder) wo er EUR 20,- ausgibt nur 1 Cent (EUR 0,00288) Trinkgeld? (0,12% von 20,-)


----------



## Aremetis (7. März 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Ob Taschengeld oder Trinkgold - beides kommt im Spiel auf's gleiche raus...
> 
> Und jap - wenn man in ner guten Gilde ist, bzw diverse bezieungen ingame hat, bekommt man unter Umständen CD's auch mal für umsonst - nicht alle sind so Goldgeil, wie du es zu sein scheinst.
> 
> Darüberhinaus BIN ich mit meinen Chars grösstenteils selbstversoger...



Ich bin nicht goldgeil - es geht mir (wie ich schon nun des öfteren bereits gesagt habe) darum ein gewisses Verständnis bei den Leuten zu wecken, dass wie man ja sieht überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist. siehe ibbi



KARUxx schrieb:


> Bei mir war es so... wenn sich jemand höflich gemeldet hat und sich benommen hat.... bekommt TG.
> 
> Wer nicht bekommt nix.



??? Du möchtest etwas hergestellt bekommen - also Du willst etwas von den Handwerker - oder habe ich das was falsch verstanden? Oder betteln bei Euch die Handwerker damit sie etwas herstellen dürfen? Aber das beide Parteien nett zueinander sein sollten, ist für mich kein Punkt bzgl. TG sondern setzte ich einfach vorraus.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Nochmals - wer von Euch gibt denn in einem Restaurant oder beim Friseur (oder oder oder) wo er EUR 20,- ausgibt nur 1 Cent (EUR 0,00288) Trinkgeld? (0,12% von 20,-)



Ich.

Friseur is schon teuer genug. Und im Restaurant ist das Trinkgeld bereits im Preis drin. (Wenn die Bedienung aber nett war, runde ich den Betrag immer auf.)


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2010)

Der Friseur mag sicherlich nicht billig sein. Aber es sind trotzdem recht arme Schweine, wenn man bedenkt was sie verdienen. Also ein Trinkgeld von min. 10% ist bei mir dabei eigentlich immr drin, es sei denn, da ist was "schief gelaufen". 
Ähnlich halte ich es mit TG im Restaurant. 3-5 Euro TG gibt es immer ausser es kostet zu wenig.
Wem ein Friseur zu teuer ist, der geht besser in den Fachhandel und kauft sich einen Kurzhaarschneider und gut ist, oder man geht gar nicht erst essen im Restaurant, wenn man zu geizig ist. Ich finde sowas eher peinlich, wenn ich so einen Pfennigsfuchser sehe.
Von mir gab es in WoW schon immer ein angemessendes TG. Selbst zu 60er Zeiten waren es bei den besseren Verzauberungen schon 20G oder mehr. Und sorry was ist das heute noch? Was sind schon 200G in WoW? Für sich selbst gibt man 30K Gold aus, aber wenn jemand einem was verzaubert knausert man? Also da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.
Solche Berufe kosten halt und bringen selten was ein, aber man hat auch einen recht hohen Nutzen davon und das sollte man entsprechend honorieren.


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2010)

Ich bin ein Ingi auf Malorne und habe bis jetzt nur einmal Trinkgeld gekriegt von einem der ein Chopper wollte. 500 gold. 

Aber danach habe ich nie wieder TG gesehen, auch als ich einem anderen typen ein Chopper gebastelt habe, hab ich kein TG gekriegt.

Seine Antwort auf meine Frage nach TG: Du willst TG für ein bisschen Hammerschwingen?

Meine Reaktion war dass er das Chopper nicht gekriegt hat, erst 2 stunden später als ein GM mich angewispert hat dass ich sowas nicht tun soll hat er es gekriegt, kein TG gekriegt .....

Ich denke langsam dass Ingi der falsche Beruf für mich ist, aber ich kann mich nicht von Jeeves und den Teleportern trennen.


----------



## Matago (17. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Friseur is schon teuer genug. Und im Restaurant ist das Trinkgeld bereits im Preis drin. (Wenn die Bedienung aber nett war, runde ich den Betrag immer auf.)




Aha eine faszinieredende Aussage:

Friseurbesuch ist also schon teuer genug hmm. Der durchschnittsverdienst eines Friseurs in Deutschland liegt ca. bei 1000€ Brutto.
Im Osten eher weniger im Westen bisschen mehr. Nach Abzug von Steuern und Sozialabgaben bleiben dann so ca. 800€ übrig.
800€ zum leben also Miete usw. Aber ne is klar Friseurbesuch ist ja schon teuer genug.

Und was den Restaurantbesuch angeht: Trinkgeld ist im Preis schon enthalten in welchem Land lebst du eigentlich ?
Das mag vielleicht für die USA gelten, wenn du mit mehr als 8 Leuten kommst also mit einer Gruppe, steht dann aber 
explizit auf der Rechnung, dass dann das Trinkgeld enthalten ist. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich hier in Deutschland schon
ein mal auf einer Rechnung gesehen hätte dass das Trinkgeld enthalten ist.

Und nur so nebenbei das Durchschnittsgehalt eines Restaurantfachmanns bzw. Frau beträgt in Deutschland ca. 1400€,
nach Abzug von Steuern Sozialabgaben bleiben so ca. 1150€ zum leben.

Auf so Kunden wie dich, die nach einem guten Essen mit der Partnerin (mit einer sehr freundlichen Bedienung) den Rechnungsbetrag von 48,79€ auf 49€ aufrunden freut sich sicherlich jede Bedienung tierisch. 
Ganz grosses Kino !!!

Auch wenn ich jetzt eine Verwarnung riskiere solltest du dich wirklich so verhalten wie du es oben beschreibst, finde ich 
dich (bzw. dein Verhalten) einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Descartes (26. März 2010)

Matago schrieb:


> Aha eine faszinieredende Aussage:
> 
> Friseurbesuch ist also schon teuer genug hmm. Der durchschnittsverdienst eines Friseurs in Deutschland liegt ca. bei 1000€ Brutto.
> Im Osten eher weniger im Westen bisschen mehr. Nach Abzug von Steuern und Sozialabgaben bleiben dann so ca. 800€ übrig.
> 800€ zum leben also Miete usw. Aber ne is klar Friseurbesuch ist ja schon teuer genug.


Es ist die rede vom Trinkgeld nicht was der arbeitgeber den kunden abkassiert und den eigenen arbeitern zahlt.



Matago schrieb:


> Und was den Restaurantbesuch angeht: Trinkgeld ist im Preis schon enthalten in welchem Land lebst du eigentlich ?
> Das mag vielleicht für die USA gelten, wenn du mit mehr als 8 Leuten kommst also mit einer Gruppe, steht dann aber
> explizit auf der Rechnung, dass dann das Trinkgeld enthalten ist. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich hier in Deutschland schon
> ein mal auf einer Rechnung gesehen hätte dass das Trinkgeld enthalten ist.


Steht in so mancher Speißekarte....recht klein irgendwo meist bei den zusatzstofftabelle, seltener auf der Rechnung. 



Matago schrieb:


> Und nur so nebenbei das Durchschnittsgehalt eines Restaurantfachmanns bzw. Frau beträgt in Deutschland ca. 1400€,
> nach Abzug von Steuern Sozialabgaben bleiben so ca. 1150€ zum leben.
> 
> Auf so Kunden wie dich, die nach einem guten Essen mit der Partnerin (mit einer sehr freundlichen Bedienung) den Rechnungsbetrag von 48,79€ auf 49€ aufrunden freut sich sicherlich jede Bedienung tierisch.
> Ganz grosses Kino !!!


Also ich kann dir aus erster hand sagen es ist gängige Praxis das Kellner/inen die eher am Schalter oder Empfang eingesetzt werden mehr gehalt bekommen als welche die den kunden bedienen da diese doch je betrieb und größe um die 500 bis 1000 euro zusätzlich an trinkgeld bekommen können (steuerfei glaub sogar auch noch) und sich somit ausgleicht.

Und ich kenn auch nur die faustregel aufzurunden und ein euro zusätzlich dazugeben, was trinkgeld anbelangt.
Es soll auch mehr eine art wertschätzung des Dienstes sein eine geste und kein 2tes einkommen wie das heute gern gesehen wird in
der wahnsinns gier mancher leute.

Deshalb geb ich auch nur online was mir das knöpfchen drücken des crafters an Ideelen wert war, dazu zählen meinet wegen schnelles antworten wenn man nach dem büchlein fragt evtl den ruhestein opfern (was keien große sache mehr ist), das ding hat danach ein CD oder sogar wenn man sich aufs item vorfreud.

Daher wenn jemand den hintern nicht voll genug bekommt und eine vierstellige goldsumme als "dankeschön" sehen will sollte er schon schreiben das er eine pauschale/gebühr oder sowas verlangt, wenn man dann am ende garnichts bekommt und wie ein kleinkind das item nicht hergibt zeugt auch net von der von allen seiten heraufbeschworenen geistigen größe ....

Was anders währ es wenn der crafter die mats hat und ich sie nicht ebsorgen müsste dann kann durchaus mal das TG übiger ausfallen.


----------



## Engrimm (26. März 2010)

Gestern habe ich eine JUWE gefunden der mir zwei Steine machte. Ich wollte ihm 100 G TG geben, aber er winkte ab und sagte, dass ist viel zu viel.

Ich gab ihm dann 20 G und ich glaube, wir waren beide zufrieden.

Ich hätte ihm aber ohne weiteres die 100 G gegeben, wenn ich bedenke, wieviel ein epischer Stein im AH kostet.... Und die paar Marken, die ich da eintausche......

TG gehört sich, für gute Dienstleistungen gebe ich immer TG auch im RL.

LG Engrimm


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2010)

Crafter in Wow sind austauschbar. Jeder Spieler hat Crafting.
Der einzige Unterschied ist vielleicht dass nicht jeder Rezept XY hat, aber das haben dann immer noch genug.
Während Crafter A zicken macht weil ihm 20 Gold zu wenig sind machen sich Crafter B bis Z das Höschen feucht bei dem Gedanken an die 20 Taler.

Das Wow Crafting ist eine ganz lustige Beschäftigungstherapie und das war es. 

Wer mal gutes Crafting sehn will sollte sich z.B. SWG ansehen.


----------



## Feudal (28. März 2010)

Hallo alle

Ich lese schon Jahre lang das Thema in unseren Foren und ich finde es immer wider genüsslich bei einer Schale Popkorn zu lesen wie man Argumentiert und so.

Von meiner Seite her kann ich nur schreiben... ich arbeite nicht für TG oder Taschengeld. Egal RL oder im Spiel gilt es möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen in kurzer Zeit das ich Zeit für meine Interessen habe. 



Das ist Arbeit mal sicher nicht-.-

Verkauft euer Item im AH und Verzaubert Rollen und stellt sie in das AH... die Leute haben kein Bock zu labern und auch keine Zeit. Die kaufen euch das Zeug für den X fachen Preis ab den ihr bekommen würdet im Handels-Chat.



Genau die Spieler die Zeit haben und sich melden im Handels Chat die sind die schlimmen Finger und haben kein Plan was es heisst einen Beruf zu lernen und und und … 

Seit mir nicht böse wen ich das so schreibe ...die dummen verkaufen im Handel- Chat drücken die Preise und die Reichen Spieler verkaufen ihr Zeug in AH und geniessen es im Handels-Chat zu lesen wie ihre Berufs Kollegen im /2 sich abrackern. Oder sie regen sich auf weil Spieler sich unter aller würde verkaufen für TG/Taschengeld. Das ist doch echt peinlich... ich arbeite nicht für TG.



Gruss


----------



## Carcharoth (28. März 2010)

Matago schrieb:


> Und was den Restaurantbesuch angeht: Trinkgeld ist im Preis schon enthalten in welchem Land lebst du eigentlich ?


In der Schweiz. Da ists ein bisschen anders als bei euch. Und da kostet n Friseurbesuch auch n bisschen mehr als bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt man auf nen relativ anständigen Stundenlohn.



Matago schrieb:


> Auf so Kunden wie dich, die nach einem guten Essen mit der Partnerin (mit einer sehr freundlichen Bedienung) den Rechnungsbetrag von 48,79€ auf 49€ aufrunden freut sich sicherlich jede Bedienung tierisch.
> Ganz grosses Kino !!!


Es istn Unterschied ob man richtig dick essen geht, oder ob man nur mit Arbeitskollegen Mittagessen geht. Letzteres kostet in der Regel nur (umgerechnet) 15€ und da sind 1-2€ schon n nettes Trinkgeld wenn man das prozentual sieht.


Aber Hauptsache mal ordentlich geflamed, wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomelyr (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde ich auch immer mit TG's von 20-25g Pro Gem ab.. Ich finde das reicht, da es ja wirklich nur 3 Klicks sind und meistens brauchen die Kunden nicht nur 1 Gem *hehe $.$*

Daher lohnt es sich für mich wieder. Besonders der Verkauf der Rohmats bringt mir auch viel ein, da ich gerne per BG's PVP mache und jedentag TW min. 1 mal.

Aber im RL geben ich mein TG immer flexibel. zum Beispiel im Eiscafe wo ich schon seit über 15 Jahren hingehe gibt es nur 10 cent TG (von 2,40 Preis auf 2,50 inkl. TG) klingt wenig, ist auch so (unter 5%) Dafür muss man aber auch sehen, das ich jeden 2ten Tag da bin und somit für das Eiscafe auch gut ist, da Sie am einzelnen Trinkgeld nicht viel verdient, aber durch die Masse es schonwieder was anderes ist.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2010)

Also für mich ist Trinkgeld immer freiwillig - verlangen tue ich nie was.
Der Spieler hat schon genug Ausgaben, wenn er noch die ganzen Mats für den Hersteller besorgen muss.

Und zu der Höhe des Trinkgeldes im Reallife.
Gang und Gebe sind so 10%
Da sind 2 &#8364; bei 15&#8364; Kosten schon recht großzügig.

ps.

Wenn ich im Café nen Kaffee bestelle, brauche ich auch nicht erst den Kaffee + Extras kaufen,
damit der Kaffee hergestellt werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preise, die ingame verlangt werden, sind fern ab jeglicher Realität!
Und dennoch tun die Wucherer so, als würden sie das NonplusUltra verkaufen,
obwohl es fast jeder bereits hat oder es teilweise einfach nur Schrott ist.

Es ist immer wieder amüsant.

Naja, schon bald hat diese Wucherpolitik ja offiziell eh ein Ende (laut Blizzard).
Es wurde zwar bisher nur angekündigt - wie es umgesetzt wird, liesen sie noch nicht durchblicken.

greetz


----------



## Death the Kid (30. Mai 2010)

Also das Tg der Kunden ist mir als Juwe recht egal,ich verdiene ja so schon genug.
Ich finde es aber auch immer wieder lästig wenn ich so zahlen sehe wie 1G oder 3G.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss das der TE nicht ganz unrecht hat,denn wenn man sich
was herstellen lassen will,dann muss man dafür aufkommen und wenn der Handwerker
noch so anständig ist und die Mats selbst mitbringt ist es ja natürlich das man ihn entlohnt.

Meistens ist es so,das wenn man mir schon die Mats bzw. das Item mitbringt ich auch gut Tg
zahle,denn er macht sich ja die Mühe nicht ich.

Warscheinlich fühlen sich die meisten Spieler angegkraukelt,da so etwas ja schon gang und
gebe ist und irgendwie doch unnatürlich wirkt(der Thread).

Ich denke mal solange man keine festen Beträge verlangt ist es jedem frei Tg zu geben.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Trinkgeld habe ich eine ganz eigene Einstellung: Trotz das ich in den meisten Fällen fertige Dinge kaufe (fertige Edelsteine, kein Rohmaterial zum Juwe geben) achte ich immer darauf, das mein Gegenüber nicht zu kurz kommt. 150g im Auktionshaus für das Rohmaterial? -> 170-180 Gold insgesamt. Ähnlich ist es dann auch bei anderen Sachen. Trotz allem arbeite ich selbst grundsätzlich erstmal kostenlos. Entweder gegen Mats oder aber auch, falls ich die Dinge vorrätig habe gegen den Einkaufspreis. Trinkgeld ist und bleibt eben Trinkgeld. Einige legen da automatisch schon die ersten 10 Gold drauf, einige mehr, andere sind aber ein wenig kniepig. Trotz allem rege ich mich dann bestimmt nicht darüber auf. Natürlich habe ich eine gewisse Leistung daran erbracht, die man normalerweise auch vergüten könnte. Viele sehen das aber auch so ein und rechnen direkt ein wenig mit.

Übrigens lasse ich mich nicht auf eine direkte Absprache von Trinkgeld ein. Alleine per Definition entscheidet nunmal der Käufer, wieviel er zusätzlich gibt. "nur 25 Gold TG pro Schliff" kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Da zahle ich lieber 30 Gold an jemanden, der sich da ernsthaft drüber freut.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe auch immer nur ein kleines Trinkgeld.


Man pusht die Berufe und elernt die Rezepte in der Regel für SICH, für den EIGENEN Vorteil. Wozu soll ich jemanden ein TG geben wo 1-450 enthalten ist? Ich habs ja schliesslich auch hinbekommen.


Wenn ich mir schon Rohmats hole und mitbringe, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung nur ein kleines oder garkein TG zu geben, ich will ja schliesslich sparen.

Geld machen Juwe's schon sowieso in Unmengen, also nix mimimmi du gibts mir wenig Geld.
Wer sich Saronit holt für Rezepte einfach nur um alle zu können und meint damit könne man fett Geld machen oder fettes TG fordern.... rofl

1) So denken 12321313213x andere, die vielleicht  nichtma TG wollen, sondern nur für den Ruf als "Oberlederguru" o.ä. auf dem Server

2) Ganz einfach, dein Problem. Wenn du dir das Rezept holst, du bist austauschbar wie x andere Crafter auch. Es bringt mir NICHTS wenn ich es bei dir hole. Das Item ist nicht besser, ich kriege keinen besseren "Service" oder was auch immer. Deswegen ein Trinkgeld zu verlangen kannste dir schminken.




WoW Crafting hat nichts anstrengedes, aufregendes oder skilliges ansich. Es ist nur nervig es zu pushen. Aber das tuen neben dir auch andere.



Und Trinkgeld in WoW und im echten Leben zu vergleichen.... rofl.

Ganz verschiedene Sachen, da klickt nicht jemand 2x mit der Maus, ich bezahl ja auch kein Trinkgeld bei Onlinebestellungen oO




Ich gebe ein kleines Trinkgeld und ein Danke.


----------



## Orias_ (10. Juni 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Es ist die rede vom Trinkgeld nicht was der arbeitgeber den kunden abkassiert und den eigenen arbeitern zahlt.
> 
> 
> Steht in so mancher Speißekarte....recht klein irgendwo meist bei den zusatzstofftabelle, seltener auf der Rechnung.
> ...



Wie wäre es wenn Du Dich statt nur zu vermuten einfach mal informierst?

Solange würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht mit Sachen um mich werfen von denen ich soviel verstehe wie ein Brasilianer vom Iglubau! 

@topic: Ich gebe immer Trinkgeld. Der Herstellende stellt es mir schließlich her. Dafür soll er auch was bekommen.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich verlange nie Trinkgeld und kriege eigentlich immer was. Von 0-200g war da schon alles dabei... Und selbst wenn ich 300g kriegen würde, da müsst ich auch erst 5x irgendwas bauen bis sich das Rezept gelohnt hat. Das kriegt man eigentlich in den seltensten Fällen hin. Und trotzdem hab ich mir alle ICC-Rezepte geholt. Aus einem einfachen Grund: Weil ich es kann
> 
> Mit Lederverarbeitung macht man eh nicht mehr soviel Kohle wie früher, da uns leider so lustige Spezialfähigkeiten mit CD fehlen wie sie z.b. die Bergbauer oder Alchis haben.
> 
> Dafür mach ich mittlerweile mit Engineering relativ viel Kohle. Früher war das ja nur n netter Moneysink.


Bei mir das gleiche in Grün ich selbst zahle immer 40 bis 100 Gold Trinkgeld aus Höflichkeit und die Mehrheit bezahlt bei mir auch bis zu 150 Gold Trinkgeld ohne das ich es verlangen muss, was ich natürlich nicht tue.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juni 2010)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Du Dich statt nur zu vermuten einfach mal informierst?
> 
> Solange würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht mit Sachen um mich werfen von denen ich soviel verstehe wie ein Brasilianer vom Iglubau!
> 
> @topic: Ich gebe immer Trinkgeld. Der Herstellende stellt es mir schließlich her. Dafür soll er auch was bekommen.




Trinkgeld ist nach deutschem Steuerrecht steuerfrei (§3 Nr. 51 EStG)

MfG

Ein Steuerfachangestellter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orias_ (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist richtig. Gilt aber nicht für den oben genannten Fall wo das Trinkgeld direkt mit abkassiert wird und als Bedienungsgeld hinten im Kleingedruckten bei den Zusatzstoffen steht. Das muss sehr wohl versteuert werden.

Ich bezog mich auch eher auf die veranschlagte Höhe von 500 - 1000 € , die außer auf dem Oktoberfest wohl, utopisch ist. Erst Recht, wenn ich wie oben lese, der Centbetrag aufgerundet und ein € zusätzlich gegeben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (14. Juni 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Handwerker Kollegen,
> 
> (und hoffentlich auch liebe Kunden)
> 
> ...



Wer heute noch denkt das er mit einem Beruf Gold verdienen kann der hat den Zug verpasst. Den einzigen Beruf den ich kenne mit dem man was verdient ist Juwe evtl VZ. Alle anderen sind reine Goldlöcher und man muss sich selber fragen warum man das überhaupt lernt. Man lernt es um sich evtl selbst auszustatten oder aus reinem Zeitvertreib. Ok der Post ist nun 3 Monate alt aber bei uns auf Perenolde kostet das urtümliche Saronit derzeit etwa 800G, Tendenz fallend. Wen das alles stört sollte sich lieber aufs farmen von Mats spezialisieren als aufs Verarbeiten. Wenn ich mich derzeit richtig entsinne habe ich 5 Chars mit Berufen.

Alchi/Kräuter
Inschriften/Kräuter
Schmied/Bergbau
2x VZ/Juwe

Alles jeweils auf 450. Das ist alles Eigenbedarf. Bergbau zum sondieren, Kräuter zum Mahlen, Inschriften für Glyphen, Rüstungs - Waffenpergamenten, VZ zum zippen von den täglichen Instanzenruns und diversen drops und Ringverzauberung, Juwe für Tagesquests für Drachenaugen, eisiges Prisma, Herstellung von Schmuck zum zippen etc. Alle meine Berufe, abgesehn von Schmiedekunst sind eng verknüpft. Gold verdiene ich nur mit Juwe/VZ evtl Alchi bzw Transmutationen. 

Da WoW Berufe noch nie sonderlich sinnvoll waren und man sich nur ne Hand voll manierlicher Sachen herstellen konnte. Derzeit z.b. jeweils 2 ICC Rezepte bei Rüstungen z.b. 

Berufe lernt man für sich selber. Ansonsten was spricht dagegen wenn man einen Spieler in der Gilde oder unter seinen Freunden hat der all die tollen Sachen herstellen kann die man sich selber nicht kaufen will weils sich von Preis her nicht lohnt. Ich würde auch keiner 400g Taschengeld zahlen. Ich bezahle TG immer nach Aufwand aber eher Pi x Daumen. Mich jucken aber auch 100g nicht wirklich. Jeder 80er kann doch jeden Tag mit seinen 25 Tagesquests ca 500g verdienen + drops. Wenn man mal kein RL hat wären das bei meinen 5 Chars jeden Monat wieviel ?? 75000 Gold ? Nur durch olle Tagesquest bis der Arzt kommt ? Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen ? Ich habs vergessen ^^.


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Man kann sogar nur mit den Auktionshaus Unmengen an Gold machen, man brauch nur ein Händchen dafür. Aber das man mit Juwelier das meiste Gold macht ist ein Gerücht, das ist Server abhängig wegen den Auktionshaus preisen, zb. mach ich mehr Gold mit Juwelier auf Blackrock als auf Frostwolf, aber dafür dort mehr mit Kräuterkunde als mit Juwelier.


----------



## Crystania (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Verzauberer und möchte gerne TG haben. Aus mehreren Gründen. 
a) Ich bemühe mich alle Rezepte zu können
b) Ich biete regelmäßig die Verzauberungskünste an
c) Ich bin immer höflich, da ich ja mehr oder weniger vorraussetze, dass ich da etwas für bekomme
d) Ich komme demjenigen, der etwas haben will immer entgegen.

Und für den Service möchte ich auch gerne was haben, ist mir mehr oder weniger egal wie viel. Ich geb ja selber auch Trinkgold. Und wie der TE schon gesagt hat, man gibt Unmengen Gold aus die Rezepte zu können, unter anderem auch Rezepte die einem nix bringen nur damit man sie anbieten kann und unterm Strich machste ohne Minus. Und was ich ausserdem noch richtig frech finde, ist es zu sagen, dass "Jeder Crafter ist ersetzbar, btw das Crafting System ist eh rotze." Sagen wirs mal so, würde sich jeder für ersatzbar halten, würde bald niemand mehr seine Dienste anbieten. Da es in WoW keine Plattform gibt alá Raidbrowser bla was weiss ich, muss man es halt persönlich tun. Dann würde einer herausfinden "Oh supi, es rennen mir alle die Bude ein, weil ich der einzige bin, der hier die Verzauberungen an den Mann bringen will), der dann wieder alle Rezepte können will, weil die Nachfrage besteht. Und dieser Eine, der merkt dann, dass sich das irgendwie finanzieren muss und bäm. Haben wir wieder das Trinkgold da wo es jetzt ist.


----------



## Bismark72 (18. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...ich nehme Trinkgeld wie es kommt, und ich gebe Trinkgeld. Wer mir nix geben mag tut mir auch nicht weh.

Die Sache mit dem Rezepte farmen und deswegen mehr Gold bekommen hinkt - Du willst ja schließlich auch von anderen was gemacht bekommen...wieviel TG gibt man? Jedenfalls nicht mehr, als man selbst bekommen wollen würde. Weiter oben wird das ICC-Rezept "Gamaschen des gewobenen Todes" erwähnt...die brauche ich noch. Nicht jetzt, aber demnächst. Den Ruf, mir das Rezept selbst zu holen habe ich. Trotzdem habe ich auch die Möglichkeit, mir für einen Bruchteil des Goldes, dass mich das urtümliche Saronit kostet, die Hosen einfach von wem anderes schneidern zu lassen. Denke ich werde mir das Rezept trotzdem holen - was sind schon die knapp 1k Gold für das Rezept?

Naja...wovon ich mein TG auch abhängig mache: Neulich brauchte ich Zauberstoff, und einen Schneider, der mir die PDK-Armschienen herstellt. Im AH geschaut....Zauberstoff viel zu teuer. In Dala nach einem Spezialisten gefragt, kam ein Whisper "Ich kann eben umloggen". Gesagt getan, er hat mir eben 20 Zauberstoff hergestellt, gegenüber dem AH-Preis hab ich bestimmt 600g gespart (aber auch nur, weil der Stoff im AH total überteuert war). Naja, ich fragte ihn noch, ob er die Armschienen kann..."ne, leider nicht. Aber <Name> kann sie glaub ich." Er bekam ein schönes TG, freute sich sehr, und alle waren glücklich.
Der Schneider, der mir irgendwann im Laufe des Tages die Armschienen machte, war auch sehr nett...zudem kam auch gleich noch die Frage, ob ne Verzauberung drauf soll. Gab auch ein schönes TG.

Gegenbeispiel: Schurke aus der Gilde..."Kannste mir was Verzaubern?" "Klar... <Verzauberkunst>. Bin Dala Nordbank". Dort wartete ich. Und wartete. 20 Minuten später - ich wollte eigentlich auch noch was anderes erledigen - schlug er auf, wollte 2x Berserker und noch irgendeine AP-Verzauberung. Mats hatte er nicht. Gold auch nicht. Als ich ihm sagte, dass ich ihm die Verzauberungen nicht schenken kann - alles hat Grenzen - war er ziemlich Baff. TG würde ich in der Gilde nie verlangen, aber die Dreistigkeit, mal eben Verzauberungen für ca 1000G Matskosten abzugreifen, fand ich selbst gildenintern recht happig.

Naja...gebt selbst immer schön TG, dann bekommt Ihr acuh immer schön TG.

So long...


----------



## Bismark72 (24. Juni 2010)

Gestern stand ich so in Dala rum und wartete, dass das Daily aufgeht, da fragte wer im /2 nach einer Armschienenverzauberung Ausdauer. Skill gepostet, er whispert mich an:

"Wieviel TG nimmst Du?"
"Soviel Du willst, heißt doch Trinkgeld. ^^"
"Wo find ich Dich?"
"Dala Nordbank"
Getroffen und für die Verzauberung 100g Trinkgeld bekommen.

Man muss nicht immer drauf bestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krovvy (2. Juli 2010)

ihr denkt zuweit und vergleicht es schon mit reelen berufen. es bleibt einfach nur ein spiel mit einer simplen währung, in wow verdient man viel leichter und schneller als im echten leben, daran hat natürlich keiner von euch gedacht.

vielleicht solltest du einfach im handelschannel mit erwähnen wieviel % du an TG haben möchtest, aber da wird sich niemand melden, denn es wird dich immer jemand unterbieten. ist zwar ein netter denkanstoß -gebe ich auch zu-, aber leider nicht umsetzbar, schon schlimm genug das manche 20g pro stein verlangen.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn das auch vom Portale machen. Manche geben einem nur die Rune [Da sag ich direkt nein...solln sie sich doch selbst nen Mage machen] andere bewegen sich im Rahmen von 2-100g [Bei den 100g Tg mal hab ich nur so geguckt: O_o]
Bei meiner Alchemie ist das wieder etwas anderes. Ich reg mich auf wenn mir welche fürs Elixier der Traumvision nichts an Tg geben wollen. Naja, ist deren sache das Rezept ist viel Wert und ich hab dafür "nur" 6700g ausgegeben. Es ist wie im echten Leben:
*
Manche schätzen deine Arbeit, andere nicht.*

Also bleibt alle mal gechillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (3. Juli 2010)

Warum wird hier überhaupt darüber diskutiert? Ist doch völlig schwachsinnig.

TG = Tinkgeld/gold.
Im Restaurant sagt der Kellner doch auch nicht "Hey, ich bringe ihnen ihre Pommes, aber das macht 5 Euro Trinkgeld."

Tg ist und bleibt eine freiwillige Sache, ganz egal ob ich jetzt das Rezept aus Glück gedroppt bekommen hab oder für 1000 Gold kaufe.


----------



## Vanderley (4. Juli 2010)

Krovvy schrieb:


> ihr denkt zuweit und vergleicht es schon mit reelen berufen. es bleibt einfach nur ein spiel mit einer simplen währung, in wow verdient man viel leichter und schneller als im echten leben, daran hat natürlich keiner von euch gedacht.
> 
> vielleicht solltest du einfach im handelschannel mit erwähnen wieviel % du an TG haben möchtest, aber da wird sich niemand melden, denn es wird dich immer jemand unterbieten. ist zwar ein netter denkanstoß -gebe ich auch zu-, aber leider nicht umsetzbar, schon schlimm genug das manche 20g pro stein verlangen.


Da hast du Recht. Im Rl verdient mann sein Geld viel schwieriger. Also sollten die Schleifer auch locker 100 G pro Stein verlangen. Die Leute habens ja weils leicht zu verdienen ist

Übrigens ich sage zu dem ganzen nicht Tg (Tringold, Tringgeld...) sondern einfach meinen Arbeitslohn für getane Arbeit. Es geht auch nicht darum: Och is doch nur 1 mal klicken. Es ist erstens oft ne lange Farmzeit die Rezepte zu bekommen, oft unter hohen Geldeinsatz und vor allem es ist meine Zeit.


----------



## madmurdock (9. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Schweiz. Da ists ein bisschen anders als bei euch. Und da kostet n Friseurbesuch auch n bisschen mehr als bei euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann solltest du das vorher dabei schreiben. Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass man von in nem deutschen Forum auch von deutschen Verhaeltnissen ausgeht.

Ich finde es mehr als dreist den Poster als Flamer zu bezeichnen, gerade hinsichtlich der Erlaeuterung, was ein Friseur etc verdient. Jeder Hartz 4ler kommt fast an das Gehalt eines Friseurs, obwohl dieser 1/3 (bzw 1/2, wenn man die Schlafszeit net mitrechnet) seines Tages arbeitet. Abzgl Miete und anderen kosten besteht da nicht viel Unterschied - bis auf das Gefuehl was getan zu haben und kein Schmarotzer zu sein. (Hier ein Sry an die Leute, die wirklich versuchen einen Job zu bekommen und das System nicht ausnutzen)


Zum Thema WoW - TG: Finde es eine Frechheit keines zu geben, es sei denn man ist Anfaenger (<80) und braucht Item xy fuer ne Quest.


----------



## Cemesis (14. Juli 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Stimmt niemand zwingt mich ein Rezept zu kaufen - denke auch das Beste wird's sein, dass Handwerker sich nur noch selbst die Sachen herstellen oder sie im AH verkaufen. Ist es das was Du willst?



Jo, die wenigstens wollen genau das. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur das Pech das auf SenJin nur Egomanen rumlaufen.

Ich meld mich nicht mehr wenn irgendwer einen Juwe, Schneider, Vz, Alchy, Schmied, Inschriftenk. sucht. Ich schmunzel jedesmal wenn einer 10-20min nach einen Beruf sucht das ich locker bieten könnte.

Ich hab mir jeden Beruf selbst hochgezogen. Für mich sind Berufe normalerweise, zumindest war das so "ein geben und ein nehmen" eine hand wäscht die andere.

Aber da zu viele Spieler rumrennen die auf nen EgoTrip sind und nichtmal von selbst bereit sind für einen Dienst zu zahlen, hab ich mich aus dem Handelschannel zurückgezogen.

Vielleicht denken jetzt einige das ich Egoistisch währ aber ich bin nur ein Prudukt anderer Egoisten.

Stellt euch das Bild vor wie ich extra zu jemanden hingelaufen komme ( OG Dala ) und mache jemanden das was er möchte, hoffe von selbst das dieser Mensch vernünftig ist und was Spendet, ich die Gegenstände ins Fenster lege aber nicht bestätige, weil ich das als Zeichen andeute das ich etwas erwarte und der nette Kunde ebenfalls bestätigt und abhaut. Bei solcher Situation guck ich jedesmal dumm und verarscht aus der Wäsche. Aber ich war ja so naiv und dachte mir das währ nen Einzelfall und die nächsten währen schon vernünftig. Aber fail... sowas ist leider alltag. 

Und darum mache ich das nicht mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Cemesis (14. Juli 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Stimmt niemand zwingt mich ein Rezept zu kaufen - denke auch das Beste wird's sein, dass Handwerker sich nur noch selbst die Sachen herstellen oder sie im AH verkaufen. Ist es das was Du willst?



Jo, die wenigstens wollen genau das. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur das Pech das auf SenJin nur Egomanen rumlaufen.

Ich meld mich nicht mehr wenn irgendwer einen Juwe, Schneider, Vz, Alchy, Schmied, Inschriftenk. sucht. Ich schmunzel jedesmal wenn einer 10-20min nach einen Beruf sucht das ich locker bieten könnte.

Ich hab mir jeden Beruf selbst hochgezogen. Für mich sind Berufe normalerweise, zumindest war das so "ein geben und ein nehmen" eine hand wäscht die andere.

Aber da zu viele Spieler rumrennen die auf nen EgoTrip sind und nichtmal von selbst bereit sind für einen Dienst zu zahlen, hab ich mich aus dem Handelschannel zurückgezogen.

Vielleicht denken jetzt einige das ich Egoistisch währ aber ich bin nur ein Prudukt anderer Egoisten.

Stellt euch das Bild vor wie ich extra zu jemanden hingelaufen komme ( OG Dala ) und mache jemanden das was er möchte, hoffe von selbst das dieser Mensch vernünftig ist und was Spendet, ich die Gegenstände ins Fenster lege aber nicht bestätige, weil ich das als Zeichen andeute das ich etwas erwarte und der nette Kunde ebenfalls bestätigt und abhaut. Bei solcher Situation guck ich jedesmal dumm und verarscht aus der Wäsche. Aber ich war ja so naiv und dachte mir das währ nen Einzelfall und die nächsten währen schon vernünftig. Aber fail... sowas ist leider alltag. 

Und darum mache ich das nicht mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Dark_Lady (14. Juli 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Stellt euch das Bild vor wie ich extra zu jemanden hingelaufen komme ( OG Dala ) und mache jemanden das was er möchte, hoffe von selbst das dieser Mensch vernünftig ist und was Spendet, ich die Gegenstände ins Fenster lege aber nicht bestätige, weil ich das als Zeichen andeute das ich etwas erwarte und der nette Kunde ebenfalls bestätigt und abhaut.



Ab und an melde ich mich auch mal, wenn jemand meinen beruf sucht - allerdings lauf nicht ich zum Kunden, sondern ich lass den Kunden zu mir kommen - immerhin will der ja was von mir, da seh ich net ein, erst Ewigkeiten durch die gegend zu fliegen oder meinen Ruhestein-CD unnütz zu verbrauchen... Ist der Kunde nach nach Viertelstunde net da, warte ich auch nimmer auf ihn - hat er halt pech gehabt - entweder, er macht sich zeitnah uf den Weg oder er bekommt nix mehr ... Von daher ist mir das TG dann auch egal - ich farm die Rezepte, weil ich selber eine vollständige Liste haben möchte, also aus meinem eigenen Ehrgeiz - deshalb erwarte ich da auch nur die mats als gegenleistung fürs Knöpfchen drücken und kein TG..


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Jo, die wenigstens wollen genau das. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur das Pech das auf SenJin nur Egomanen rumlaufen.
> 
> Ich meld mich nicht mehr wenn irgendwer einen Juwe, Schneider, Vz, Alchy, Schmied, Inschriftenk. sucht. Ich schmunzel jedesmal wenn einer 10-20min nach einen Beruf sucht das ich locker bieten könnte.
> 
> ...



Jupp, seh ich genauso.. Ich  hab bis auf Schmiedekunst (ist erst bei ca 225) alle Berufe auf Maximalstufe. Dafür hab ich mir unzählige Chars hochgelevelt - teils wirklich nur wegen dem Beruf. Ein Beispiel ist Inschriftenkunde, weil ich den Ruf beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt steigern will und keine Lust habe, die Karten(sets) überteuert im AH zu kaufen. 


All das hochskillen der Berufe hat mich nicht nur Gold und Nerven gekostet, sondern musste auch in stundenlanger Farmerei erarbeitet werden. Als ich Schneiderei mit dem DK geskillt hab (ja, doof fürn DK, aber ich wollte unbedingt nen fliegenden Teppich haben! ^^ ), musste ich auf lvl 60 ca. den Beruf soweit hochskillen, dass ich nachher beim Leveln automatisch mitskillen konnte (ist dann etwas günstiger). Das war teuer und nervaufreibend.. Wenn ich überleg, wie oft ich da durch Flammenschlund und Scharlachrotes Kloster gerannt bin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser Server hat in den letzten paar Monaten die Spielerzahl in etwa verzehnfacht. Keine Ahnung warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Überall, wo man hinsieht oder mitliest, neue 80er, neue Gilden, neue Geizkragen, die dich pöbelnd zur Sau machen, wenn du auch nur 1 g TG willst.. Die Juwes bei uns machens mittlerweile nur noch so, dass sie die Steine vorschleifen und teurer als den Rohedelstein ins AH setzen. Im Handelschannel verlangen sie dann ca 10-20 g TG pro Stein. D.h. entweder du kaufst den Stein im AH oder du zahlst TG. Im Endeffekt kommts auf dieselben Kosten in etwa raus.

Ist nur ein Beispiel, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt hat auf Anub'arak.. -.-

Ich hab früher ziemlich oft seltene Items hergestellt (wo allein das Rezept mehr als 4k g kostete: Kreuzfahrer VZ z.B.). Habe so gut wie nie TG gesehen mit der Begründung, dass ja schon die Mats so teuer sind.. Aha.. und ich hab das Rezept geschenkt bekommen. Ist klar ^^ Naja, mittlerweile verkneif ich mir sowohl billig-VZs zu machen wie Eiswandler auf Stiefel als auch die seltenen VZs. Ich stelle niemandem mehr Sachen her in der Hoffnung auf ein TG, außer für unwissende WoW-Anfänger (die fallen auf und kriegen so manches dann einfach geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Nö, ich farm die Mats oder kauf sie im AH und stell dann die Fertigware rein. Wenn der ganze Server nur so von Geizhälsen wimmelt, komm ich wenigstens so mal an meine ursprünglichen Kosten ran  bzw. hol sie wieder rein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz witzig sind im übrigen die Leute, die im Handelschannel stundenlang (!!) nach nem Schneider schreien, der ihnen doch bitte mal die Roben von Arcana herstellt. Mats haben sie keine und gibt auch 5 g TG! Wow, bin begeistert ^^ d.h. ich soll ihm mit meinem Schneiderlein dann alles kaufen und farmen (Spinnenseide gibts bei uns so gut wie nie, also stundenlang Spinnen kloppen.. bei einer Dropprate von ca 6%), das Rezept kostet bei uns fast 300g  und dann krieg ich ganze 5g? XD Herrlich ^^ Diese Leute hätten in den 4 Stunden, wo sie das auf ihre "freundliche" Art haben wollten (der hat tatsächlich 4 Stunden rumgespammt) längst die Mats zusammenfarmen können und hätten obendrei sicher mehrere grüne Gegenstände von den Mobs bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Jupp, seh ich genauso.. Ich  hab bis auf Schmiedekunst (ist erst bei ca 225) alle Berufe auf Maximalstufe. Dafür hab ich mir unzählige Chars hochgelevelt - teils wirklich nur wegen dem Beruf. Ein Beispiel ist Inschriftenkunde, weil ich den Ruf beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt steigern will und keine Lust habe, die Karten(sets) überteuert im AH zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> All das hochskillen der Berufe hat mich nicht nur Gold und Nerven gekostet, sondern musste auch in stundenlanger Farmerei erarbeitet werden. Als ich Schneiderei mit dem DK geskillt hab (ja, doof fürn DK, aber ich wollte unbedingt nen fliegenden Teppich haben! ^^ ), musste ich auf lvl 60 ca. den Beruf soweit hochskillen, dass ich nachher beim Leveln automatisch mitskillen konnte (ist dann etwas günstiger). Das war teuer und nervaufreibend.. Wenn ich überleg, wie oft ich da durch Flammenschlund und Scharlachrotes Kloster gerannt bin
> ...


/Sign


----------



## Kuya (23. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> Friseur is schon teuer genug. Und im Restaurant ist das Trinkgeld bereits im Preis drin. (Wenn die Bedienung aber nett war, runde ich den Betrag immer auf.)



schön, dass ich mal den "Cheffé" quoten kann/darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das trifft genau meine Meinung. bei den Apotheken-AH Preisen hab ich wirklich keine Lust nach 500g für irgendwelche Mats, noch 20g für den erstbesten Handwerker zu zahlen, der im Handelschannel seine Berufe spammt. Dafür mach ich mit meinem Mage ja auch die Portale umsonst und biete nicht "Arcane Taxi 50g je Portal +TG). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (24. Juli 2010)

Ich finde diesen Ansatz hier recht unsinnig.
Er möchte einen Betrag der sich daran misst wie viel man für das Material ausgegeben hat - was in keinster weise mit ihm zu tun hat.
Ich würde es ja eher an der Arbeitszeit ermessen. Gehen wir einfach davon aus, in der Zeit würde er eine Quest machen:

Benötigte Zeit für Quest: 10 Minuten

Erhaltenes Gold: 25g

Zeit zum treffen/herstellen: 1 Minute

die 2,5Gold/min kann er gerne haben xP

Aber nein - messen wir lieber an absurden Werten mit dem der Handwerker nichts zu tun hat.


PS: Ich gebe selbst Magiern mal 20g TG. Für die schwere Rüssi ICC Hose warens 70g. Wer mehr will hat einen leichten Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Turican (26. Juli 2010)

Nur egoistische Leute verlangen Trinkgeld.


----------



## Meatwookie (26. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung was für Probleme ihr habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verlange nichtmal Trinkgeld und bekomm für jeden Stein 10-20g.
Ich glaub ich mach was falsch...


----------



## Healingweed (26. Juli 2010)

Ohne den ganzen thread gelesen zu haben (nur eröffnungspost und die ersten Seiten)
wer nicht meinen Preis bezahlt für den crafte ich nix (Gildis und paar Ausnahmen abgesehen) 

Jemand der umsonst craftet hat in meinen Augen nicht nur selber Schuld sondern verdirbt auch für andere den Markt.. 

Aber darüber beschweren.. wie gesagt wer nicht zahlt soll doch zu jemand anders gehen (hab das gold nicht nötig geht nur ums Prinzip )


----------



## Nimbrod (19. August 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> mh
> dann informier deine kunden davor das du gern 493g tg hättest für die paar sekunden wo du dich in ne grp inven lässt. das handelsfenster öffnest und auf herstellen klickst....
> ich find das total unverschähmt was du erwartest oO genauso wie juwis früher pro gem 30g+ tg haben wollten
> 
> ...



Ich bin Juwe, ich habe keine Festgelegten Trinkgeldpreise ich erwarte aber weningstenetwas und wenn es 5g sind, ich holl mir auch alle rezepte einfach aus dem grund weil ich einen guten service anbieten möchte, fakt ist aber das es bei mir schon voprgekommen ist das mir jmd wirklich 0 g gegeben hat obwohl ich ihm gut ein halbes duntzend steine geschliffen habe. Das ist einfach dreist und scheiße.

Ich geh ja auch nicht hin zu einem hmm Kräuterpflücker las mir nen stack frostlotus geben und sag dem wozu gold du kannst die dinger doch pflücken


----------



## Nimbrod (19. August 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> im Handelschannel seine Berufe spammt. Dafür mach ich mit meinem Mage ja auch die Portale umsonst und biete nicht "Arcane Taxi 50g je Portal +TG).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Magier die meinen Twinks ein Portal nach Dala machen bekommen immer 10g heißt die habe die rune fürn port raus und noch etwas Trinkgeld


----------



## Gerti (20. August 2010)

Ich verlange auch kein "TG". Meist steht der ja in Dalaran neben einen vor der Bank. 
Aber ich freue mich, wenn ich mal etwas mehr bekomme für die Rezepte, die ich fürs Saronit gekauft habe.

Aber aufregen tun mich dann solache Sachen:

"Suche VZ"
"Wofür denn? [Enchanting]
"was kann ich mir am besten auf die waffe machen?"
"Berserking-> *post*"
"okay logge eben um!"
----5mins später----
"Okay hab die Mats"
--->kommt an gibt mir ein paar mats.
"das reicht aber nicht"
"oh, was fehlt denn noch"
"die kristalle"
"ich guck fix ins ah"

So jetzt gibt es verschiedene Varianten, die ich schon hatte.

Nr.1:
"Das gibts nicht im AH, Sorry"
---> Kerl weg
Nr. 2:
"Sorry mir zu teuer"
-->Dito
Nr3: 
"Kannste eben nach SW kommen hab jetzt CD auf dem Ruhstein."
"Okay"
---gehe nach SW, bekomme Mats, nachdem ich zu ihm gelaufen bin----
"Danke, bye"

Coole Sache, man wartet 10mins auf den Kerl und man bekommt am Ende garnichts. Sowas finde ich schon irgendwie unverschämt. Bei kurz anhandeln und dann fix herstellen ists vielleicht okay nichts zu geben. Aber wenn man schon den Bimbo für den spielen darf, soll der doch auch wenigstens sich ein wenig erkenntlich zeigen...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. August 2010)

Jedes mal, wenn ich gefragt werde, wieviel TG ich denn haben will, bleibe ich dabei: "Denk dir was aus"

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich einen Großauftrag, ein kleiner Jäger, der sein 78er Set haben wollte. Da ich auch ohne vorhandene Mats produziere (nein, kein Bugusing, ich kaufe aussm AH entsprechend auf bzw. entnehme aus der Gildenbank) ließ ich ihn den Mat-Wert wissen (ohne Aufschläge, Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten) und wartete, wie er reagierte...

Da man öfter mit dem schlechtesten (kein TG) rechnet, ist man umso öfter überrascht, wenn einem weitere 100 Gold unter die Nase gehalten werden :>


----------



## Hamburgperle (13. September 2010)

Gefühlte 90 % der Spieler reagieren nicht mehr auf Meldungen im /2 ... suche Verz. oder suche Juwe ... 

Auf nem vollbesetzen Server am Sonntagnachmittag braucht man 20 min oder länger bis sich mal nen Juwe meldet, der einem nen 20+ Stärke oder nen 23 ZM Sockel macht.

Warum ist das so? ... Weil soviele Leute glauben, daß der Juwe nichts weiter zu tun hat, als von Dala nach OG zu porten, um einen dann für ein "thx bb" vier Steine zu schleifen ... 

Ich habe mir daher alle Berufe (Ausnahme: Schmied, der fehlt leider noch) auf Max geskillt, um nicht mehr warten zu müssen. Brauche ich nen Schmied (Gürtelschnalle etc.) dann geb ich pro Stück um 10 TG ... ich lasse mir dann immer gleich 10 oder so bauen, und dann gibt es 100 G TG ... 

so long


----------



## Graggi (13. September 2010)

Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Ich sei mehr als einem Jahr alle Berufe auf 450 Skill und ich log inzwischen nur noch für Stammkunden und Gildenmitglieder um. Das TG das andere Spieler einem anbieten ist zum Teil ein Witz.


----------



## Versace83 (14. September 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> und von den Kosten für das skillen des Berufes mal ganz zu schweigen



Also 1. dass du fuer deinen Schneider fuers skillen so viel Gold ausgegeben hast bist du selbst Schuld. Mal abgesehen von den Kosten beim Lehrer und die paar Silber bzw. Gold fuer die Faeden kostet dich der Beruf gar nix... den Stoff bekommst du nebenher beim leveln... und die Kosten die ich erwaehnt habe bekommst du wieder wenn die erstellten Items verkaufst.

Ich persoenlich mache meine crafting berufe nicht des Goldes wegen sondern weil sie mir spass machen.

und 20 Gold Trinkgeld finde ich ganz gut... ich bekomme fuer meine geschliffene Steine 5-10 Gold, auch fuer meine Verzauberungen. Wenn es mal eine weniger uebliche Verzauberung ist, die nicht mehr viele haben wie z.b. Mungo oder Kreuzfahrer sind es auch mal 50 Gold.
Ok, die Masse machts, als VZ oder Juwe hat man in der Regel weniger Kunden, aber es trotzdem finde ich es uebertrieben zu viel Trinkgeld zu verlangen, da es im RL auch auf freiwilliger Basis gegeben wird.


----------



## bruderelfe (15. September 2010)

Also ich spiele einen mage!
Egal ob portale, oder meine berufe schneier und vz bringen mir die kunden die mats mit ist es okay!
Rede von vz bzw schneider mats!
Mache ich es und meist kommt ein tg feiwillig wenn nicht ist es für mich auch kein beinbruch!
Bei den portalen das selbe wenn wer nett fragt bekommt ers und das gartis meist fragt man mich was bekommste denn wenn der spieler nett wa sage ich ne ne passt schon!
Sollte ich mats überhaben mache ich sogar ne vz auch mal umsonst dann allerdings eher für leute die ich kenne bzw aus meiner gilde sind!
Aber was ich oft erlebe wenn ich sage ne bekomme nichts sind manche spieler auch enttäuscht das ich ablehne!
Aber meist gehts fenster so auf es ist was drinn darüber freue ich mich dann mehr als wen ich wen ein tg aufzwinge!
Und meine erahrung zeigt mir das ich so teilweise mehr bekomme als wen ich es wen aufzwingen würde!
und ich reise sogar zu den leuten!


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich stelle nichts mehr her. 

Ich bekomme so gut wie nie Trinkgeld, daher stelle ich nur noch für den Eigenbedarf und die Gilde her. Ich lache immer still in mich hinein, wenn jemand fast schon verzweifelt nach einem Schneider oder Ingi sucht und ich das kann, aber ohne Trinkgeld sehe ich keinen Grund, umzuloggen. Und wenn, dann bekomme ich fünf Gold. Ehrlich, wer fünf Gold Trinkgeld gibt, soll lieber gar nichts geben.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (2. November 2010)

Sers




Ich hab eine einfache Richtlinie fürs TG, an die ich mich seit Classic halte.

Geringes TG, Normales TG, Besonderes TG

Geringes TG sind heute meist 5g - für Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine und Craftings die jeder ohne größeren Aufwand erlangen kann - Standardrezepte sowie Dauerbrenner

Normales TG sind heute meistens um die 10g, (+ 1-5g wenn der Crafter zu mir reisen muss) für besondere Rufsachen, die zwar in der Theorie jeder haben kann, wonach man aber etwas sucht.

Und besonderes TG gibts bei mir bei Großaufträgen, selbst heute sauseltenen VZ (Klingenbarrikade zb), Sockeln und Crafts (das war zu Beginn von icc die 264er Items ). Ausserdem fällt hier auch das TG zu wenn ich einige Tage nach dem Crafter suche und erleichtert bin endlich wen zu finden. Meist variiert das Besondere TG zwischen 15 und 50g - Kann aber je nach Art und Dringlichkeit auch bis 100g hochgehen (kommt auch druf an wie gut ich den Crafter kenn )

Cooldowns wurden damals von mir meist mit 25g (täglicher CD) und 75g (4 Tage CD) honoriert 

Dazu sei noch gesagt - TG ist freiwillig 


Aber da wir ja miteinander spielen schadet nen bissel Entgegenkommen von allen nicht.





Liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Sin (3. November 2010)

Wenn ich einen Beruf lerne, dann einen den ich selber brauchen kann. Ich kaufe mir die Rezepte die ich für meinen Char brauche, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn dann jemand kommt und möchte eins von diesen Items was hergestellt haben, warum soll ich dann TG verlangen? Für die Zeit die ich aufwende? Ich bitte euch, 99% aller 80er stehen gelangweilt in Dalaran oder hopsen durch die Gegend und warten das ein BG/Ini/Raid ansteht. Eigentlich müsstet ihr eher dem Kunden Gold geben, weil er euch 30 Sekunden lang etwas zu tun gibt.


----------



## waldiusa (6. November 2010)

Als ehemaliger Solo-Spieler kenne ich es sehr gut auf Handwerker angewiesen zu sein. Entweder kaufte ich mir fertig hergestellte Sachen direkt aus dem AH oder ich nutzte die Dienste eines Handwerkers. Dazu hatte ich mir bereits im Vorfeld die nötigen Materialien zurecht gelegt und habe dann jemanden von der herstellenden Zunft gesucht.

Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel mit den ICC-Rezepten. Als ich mir ein Teil vom Schmied herstellen lassen habe, hat man für einen urtümlichen Saronit-Brocken noch knappe 900 Gold auf die Theke legen müssen. Da ich mir den Rest erfarmte standen also für Materialien 8x900 Gold auf der Uhr. Dem Schmied habe ich damals 250 Gold in die Hand gedrückt. Im Hinterkopf, dass er sich das Rezept selbst kaufen musste. Dabei war es mir egal, ob er es sich für Marken gekauft hat, da er es gegen den aktuellen Goldwert hätte eintauschen können.

Sein Kommentar damals war nur: "Du hast da ne Null zu viel beim TG. " Sowas kannte er nicht.

Nachdem ich 2 Twinks hochgezogen habe und auch die Preise für das Saronit deutlich in den Keller gingen, habe ich das TG angepasst, bin allerdings nie unter 50g gegangen für Gegenstände im 4-stelligen Preisbereich. Aufgrund von Bequemlichkeit habe ich dann selber 4 Herstellungsberufe gelernt und fahre mit Ingi/Juwe/Schneider/Schriftgelehrter recht gut. Zudem in der jetzigen Gilde eh sämtliche Berufe vorhanden sind.

Da ich ja nett bin habe ich mich im Handelschannel dann auch gerne angeboten, wenn jemand etwas gesucht hat, dass ich herstellen konnte. Mit der Zeit musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass knapp 90% der Spieler seltsame Vorstellungen von TG haben. Schleppen Mats im 4-stelligen Gold Bereich an und drücken mir am Ende 5g in die Hand. Hergestellt habe ich es, aber irgendwann wurde es mir zu blöd und ich habe die Sachen selbst hergestellt und im AH verkauft. Ist eh viel rentabler.

Ab und an passiert es, dass ich ein höffliches flüstern bekomme, ob ich das im AH angebotene Item herstellen könne, die Mats wären vorhanden und würde sofort zu mir kommen. Bei solchen Leuten weigere ich mich TG anzunehmen.  Da ist ein nettes fragen schon Bezahlung genug.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit meinem Portal-Taxi. Bei einem flüstern: "mach ma nen portal dala", von vorzugsweise Level 12 Charaktere mit direkt anschließender Einladung in einer Gruppe, wandert der Mausanzeiger recht schnell Richtung ignorieren. Wer nett fragt bekommt auch hier die Verweigerung TG zu lassen. 

Das ganze Spielchen zieht sich durch alle Bereiche. Da werden im Handelschannel Schriftgelehrte gesucht, die pro Glyphe 15 Gold bekommen. Die Mats müssen natürlich vom Schriftgelehrten kommen, sind ja immerhin 15 Gold. Mich freut es dann, wenn er ne Glyphe für 80 Gold von mir im Anschluss kauft, weil er natürlich keinen gefunden hat. Diese Logik erschließt sich mir noch nicht. 

Die Tage gab es eine Diskussion im Handelschannel, warum sich kaum Leute melden mit ihren Berufen wenn danach verlangt wird. Der Tenor war recht deutlich: Die Spieler haben sich ihre Handwerker so erzogen. Wer vernünftig fragt, dem wird natürlich nach wie vor geholfen.


----------



## Izara (8. November 2010)

Also ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben mit dem Herstellen für andere  Zumindest auf Anub'arak verkommen die Mitspieler immer mehr zu Geizhälsen, die nicht mal TG geben, wenn man ihnen mehrere Steine schleift (als Juwe) und auch noch extra als NICHT-Mage nach OG gekommen ist, weil deren Ruhestein CD hatte.. Ist ja nicht so, dass man dann auf höheress TG spekuliert, überhaupt TG wäre dennoch nett gewesen. Nachdem mir das in den vergangenen Wochen nun immer öfter passiert, meld ich mich nicht mehr im Handelschannel. Es reicht. Man skillt einen Beruf ja nicht nur wegen den eigenen Vorteilen hoch (die paar dps oder Gegenstände xD ). Am meisten lach ich mir ins Fäustchen, wenn mitten in der Nacht unter der Woche jemand verzweifelt einen Juwe sucht und ich genau weiß, dass ich mit meinem Twink genau diese Steine im AH stehen hab (Stein + TG = Verkaufspreis). Sollen sie doch warten, bis sich einer einloggt oder eben kaufen, dann hab ich mein erwartetes TG auch irgendwann raus. Aber so, wie die mittlerweile mit Handwerkern umgehen.. nee, nich mit mir


----------



## Cemesis (13. März 2011)

Ich bin Verzauberer, Juwe, Schreiber, Schmied und Schneider auf Endskill 525. Also man könnte sagen ich habe mein eigenes Monopol. Bei Juwelenschleifen zum Beispiel muss ich 3x die Daily machen, die Steine die für die Dailyquests benötigt werden muss ich mir auch selber zusammen farmen oder überteuert im AH kaufen um ü b e r h a u p t ein Rezept zu bekommen. Wenn dann mal einer im /2 nach nen Juwe fragt der das nicht zu schätzen weiß welcher Aufwand darin steckt um ihm das Rezept zur Verfügung zu stellen was er braucht, dann denk ich jedesmal "Dann such du mal"

Denn dieses Theater hab ich schon mehrmals durch.. ich stell nur noch für mich selbst und/oder Gildenmitglieder her.

Ist im prinzip genau das selbe wie mit den Tanken in Randoms. Die Leute sind undankbar und nehmen alles zu selbstverständlich hin und am ende wenn du deine "Arbeit" gemacht hast zeigen die Bittsteller ihr wahres Gesicht.


----------



## Morcan (13. März 2011)

Ich halte nichts von Trinkgeldern im Spiel. Zumindest nicht wenn es mir aufgezwungen wird. 

Ich würde niemals in meine angebotenen Waren schreiben, dass ich ein Trinkgeld verlange. Das schreckt die potenziellen Kunden doch nur ab.
Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Leute, die man nicht zum Zahlen zwingt, immer etwas spendabler 


Man sollte vllt. auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich um ein SPIEL handelt. Ihr habt keinen Verlust eures echten Geldes. Tut euren Mitspielern ab und zu mal einen gratis Gefallen, vllt. revanchieren sie sich irgendwann mal


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Mai 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Ich bin Verzauberer, Juwe, Schreiber, Schmied und Schneider auf Endskill 525. Also man könnte sagen ich habe mein eigenes Monopol. Bei Juwelenschleifen zum Beispiel muss ich 3x die Daily machen, die Steine die für die Dailyquests benötigt werden muss ich mir auch selber zusammen farmen oder überteuert im AH kaufen um ü b e r h a u p t ein Rezept zu bekommen. Wenn dann mal einer im /2 nach nen Juwe fragt der das nicht zu schätzen weiß welcher Aufwand darin steckt um ihm das Rezept zur Verfügung zu stellen was er braucht, dann denk ich jedesmal "Dann such du mal"
> 
> Denn dieses Theater hab ich schon mehrmals durch.. ich stell nur noch für mich selbst und/oder Gildenmitglieder her.
> 
> Ist im prinzip genau das selbe wie mit den Tanken in Randoms. Die Leute sind undankbar und nehmen alles zu selbstverständlich hin und am ende wenn du deine "Arbeit" gemacht hast zeigen die Bittsteller ihr wahres Gesicht.



sparst mir am Morgen ne Menge Arbeit, denn Dein Kommentar kann ich einfach nur **unterschreiben** !!!


----------



## Dexis (21. Mai 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von Trinkgeldern im Spiel. Zumindest nicht wenn es mir aufgezwungen wird.
> 
> Ich würde niemals in meine angebotenen Waren schreiben, dass ich ein Trinkgeld verlange. Das schreckt die potenziellen Kunden doch nur ab.
> Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Leute, die man nicht zum Zahlen zwingt, immer etwas spendabler


Ein Trinkgeld kann man nur _verlangen_ wenn das Produkt exklusiv ist, z.b. wenn mit 4.2 die neuen Rezepte kommen und jeder zu Anfang die neuen Gegenstände haben will. Ansonsten muss ich von mir sagen, verlange ich kein Trinkgeld. Ich erwarte eher, dass die Leute _von sich selbst aus_ auf den Gedanken kommen dass sie mit einem kleinen Obulus immer noch besser dran sind als die Sachen aus dem AH zu kaufen.



Morcan schrieb:


> Man sollte vllt. auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich um ein SPIEL handelt. Ihr habt keinen Verlust eures echten Geldes. Tut euren Mitspielern ab und zu mal einen gratis Gefallen, vllt. revanchieren sie sich irgendwann mal


Revanchieren gibt es im Spiel nicht außer in der Gilde oder bei Freunden, das war schon immer so. Wenn man heutzutage etwas umsonst herstellt, kriegst du ja oftmals nichtmal ein 'Danke' sondern eher noch ein 'boah ist umsonst, wie blöd ist der denn' .....


----------



## Jackie251 (26. Mai 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich erwarte eher, dass die Leute _von sich selbst aus_ auf den Gedanken kommen dass sie mit einem kleinen Obulus immer noch besser dran sind als die Sachen aus dem AH zu kaufen.




damit triffst du aber die falschen.
Die die wenig Gold haben sind meist die mit wenig Zeit im Spiel, ergo wenig Freizeit. Aber genau die Gruppe ist es die Werte und Arbeit einschätzen kann. Die werden dir was geben weil es für Sie eine Form des Respekts ist.

Gruppe 2 sind die Kinder/Jugendlichen ihnen wird im echtem Leben schon oft genug gezeigt, das sie ohne Geld nix sind. Die wollten "spielen" nicht Gold abgeben. Dazu kommt, vermehrt schlechtes wirtschaften kombiniert mit leichter Verleitung etwas zu kaufen. Viele von denen sind notorisch pleite, die rücken eher nix raus. Könnten sich es aufgrund der Spielzeit aber leicht leisten was zu zahlen, man müsste nurmal den Finger krum machen. 


Gruppe 3 sind dann die Händler oder BWL Studenten. Kapitalismus die Relegion Profit der Antrieb. 
Es sind die Leute die im AH um ein Kupfer unterbieten, weil alles andere wäre Verlust (auch wenn sie der Käufer von der Ersparnis nichts leisten kann). Die sind bestrebt minimale Kosten zu haben. Die zahlen doch keine freiwillig Trinkgelder..
Dafür besitzen sie das meiste Gold.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Mai 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Gruppe 3 sind dann die Händler oder BWL Studenten. Kapitalismus die Relegion Profit der Antrieb.
> Es sind die Leute die im AH um ein Kupfer unterbieten, weil alles andere wäre Verlust (auch wenn sie der Käufer von der Ersparnis nichts leisten kann). Die sind bestrebt minimale Kosten zu haben. Die zahlen doch keine freiwillig Trinkgelder..
> Dafür besitzen sie das meiste Gold.



komisch.. ich unterbiete immer nur um ein kupfer.. kontrolliere meine auktionen, breche sie ggf ab.. kaufe auf, produziere etwas draus, stell es wieder rein.. handel also mit dem ah. trotzdem würde ich >immer< ein trinkgeld zahlen, wenn ich mir einen crafter für etwas suche. die höhe des trinkgeldes variiert je nachdem was ich suche und wie lange ich suche. was ich nicht mache, ist mir sachen von craftern herstellen zu lassen die betrag x fordern (selbst wenn der betrag niedriger ist, als das was ich bereit wäre von mir aus als tg zu zahlen).

umgekehrt erwarte ich natürlich auch ein tg (von leuten die ich nicht kenne). die höhe bestimmt allerdings der kunde. nachfragen würd ich nie.. aber wenns keins gibt, crafte ich ihm danach auch nie wieder etwas. hab immer wieder auch meine stammkunden (die schön werben). und wer immer freundlich ist und öfter mal was braucht kriegt dann auch mal für seine craftitems ne passende vz oder nen gem dazu.


----------



## Jackie251 (26. Mai 2011)

Na dann bist du einer der wenigen inkosequenten Händler:
- dem käufer eine ersparnis anbieten die für ihn sinn macht (min 1%)? neeeee das verringert ja den Gewinn
- dem hersteller ein faires TG geben (5-30% vom Matzpreis)? ja klar, das mach ich gerne


Sinn?
entweder man giert nach max gewinn oder man handelt "fair"

man macht doch auch nicht das Fenster zu und schmeist dann die Scheibe ein, damit man so ein mittelding hat, oder?


ums mal konkret zu sagen:
WOTLK zeiten ne Flask 20g (und 20g ist ja wenig für heutige dinge die man kauft)
der nächste anbieter bietet mir das ding für 19,99,99g an.
Das bedeutet ich muss nur 200.000 Fläschen kaufen dann habe ich eines umsonst!

Wenn ich mir die Dinger am Stück reindrücke, habe ich 200.000 Stunden den Buff
das sind 8333 Tage oder etwas über 23 Jahre.

Beide Angebote kosten das gleiche und damit darf das 1k unterbieter als kundenverarsche angesehen werden.
Du bietet nix bessers an, sondern nutzt schwächen im system um in der liste oben zu stehen.

Verstehe mich richtig, ich habe nicht dagegen so zu handeln. In kombination mit "ich zahle TG" wirkt es aber eher lächerlich.


----------



## Cassiopheia (26. Mai 2011)

Ich find das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun. Ich versuche meine Gewinne im AH zu maximieren und meine Ausgaben im AH zu minimieren (wobei ich jetzt auch net Stunden nur im AH verbring). Die Sachen die im AH stehen beinhalten in ihrem Kaufpreis schon ein gewisses "TG". (fast) Keiner wird die Sachen reinstellen, wenn er sich denkt, dass der Preis für seine Arbeit / Zeit (zB wenn man selber farmt) nicht gerechtfertigt ist, sondern lieber ein paar Tage / Wochen warten. Der AH Preis ist also der Mats-Preis + Gebühr / TG.

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Crafter suche, dann deswegen weil ich den angerechneten Matspreis im AH nicht ok finde (Ne Glype für 300g-400g zum Beispiel was bei uns auf dem Server keine Seltenheit ist). Mats bring ich dann selber mit (ist ja schnell gefarmt oder bei günstigen AH Preisen auch gekauft) und geb dann dem Crafter noch ein TG. Das TG variiert dann danach obs zum Beispiel nen simples Rezept vom Lehrer war, oder ob man dafür bestimmte (ggf seltene Mats) braucht um es zu kaufen bei einem Händler oder ob es ein leicht / schwer gefarmtes Droprezept ist und wie lange es ingame ist (ganz zu Anfang die ICC Rezepte waren ja sehr teuer zu kaufen z.

Insgesamt hab ich also auch dort geschaut, dass ich meine Ausgaben so gering wie möglich halte. Und vielleicht will ich ja irgendwann nochmal was hergestellt haben. Das nächste Mal muss ich aber vielleicht nicht so lange suchen, weil ich jemanden weiß der mir bestimmt gern nochmal was herstellt, weil er ein angemessenes Trinkgeld erhalten hat. (Wobei es wirklich selten ist weil in der Gilde / der Freundesliste ja fast alles vertreten ist und ich auch selber viele Berufe abdecken kann)

Und zum Beispiel, dass ich bei Stammkunden auch gerne mal zwischendurch was ohne TG mach oder wenn sie halt drauf bestehen ein TG zu zahlen (ja sowas hatte ich schon öfter), gibts halt mal was obendrauf. Dafür würden sich die Personen auch nie nen anderen Schneider suchen und lieber warten bis ich die Tage irgendwann on komme. (Hatte zum Beispiel zu Start von WOTLK nen Kunden der sich von mir um die 6 Umhänge - den es nur für Meister der Lehren von Nordend gab - hat craften lassen. Halt für seinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis und jedesmal von sich aus auf ein TG zwischen 50-200g bestanden hat. Und das hat sich mit jedem Tier an neuen Rezepten so durchs Addon gezogen. Immer schön angenehm hab ich einfach Gold + Mats per nettem Brief bekommen, so dass ich es auch craften konnte wenn ich Zeit hatte).


----------

